# P1000x5 Rockford fosgate bug



## manav22 (Nov 2, 2014)

hello,
My actual setup was. Prime r600x5, P165s and p165 speakers, shallow sub 200w 2 ohm + 2 farad Hybrid digital cap. Stereo pioneer avh-x8650 bt.

The speakers were hitting hard with the prime. Sub was a problem.

I've upgraded to a punch amplifier P1000x5 and sub P3-2x10. My stereo does not clip for speakers and sub.
Now the bass is hitting very hard, but the speakers start cutting down and play very low. 
I've 200a fuse, 4awg power wires + 2 farad hybrid/digital cap for the amp, 12AWG wires for speaker + Sub. The amp down not overheat. 

I swap to the prime, the speakers hit hard again.

i've notice on the punch when the speaker start cutting down for like 1/10 second, the clean setup for the front and rear speakers blink blue/red.

Any idea.
thx
Tom


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

My idea would be to post this in the General sub-forum and not the DIY Music sub-forum.


----------

